# Women(said in the loosest sense)that drink pints



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

YUK!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

the epitome of social security types


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrm - ma burd likes to drink the occasional pinta - I don't see anything wrong with it. 
Does that mean KMP that you will have to give up drinkin' yer Pink Ladies and G&Ts?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

1pt is cheaper than two 1/2pts. So where is the problem :


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> 1pt is cheaper than two 1/2pts. So where is the problem Â :


and you dont need to queue at the bar so often....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> and you dont need to queue at the bar so often....


agreed ;D

... but can I have a pint of J2O, ice and soda, please


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

depends on the girl and the type of bar but I find it very sexy in a way... [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

I'll get me coat :-[


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

If smokin isn't bad enough, they also tend to smoke roll up **** as well.

[smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

It is a case of different strokes for different folks. I've been out with some fantastic ladies that drank pints - never put me off and I got the benefit at the end of the night. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Depends if they have the beer gut and arse to match.  Otherwise no problem with me.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Mrs B drinks OJ ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Me fav I always always always love to drink is tia maria with coke and heaps of ice and lemon *YUMMY* [smiley=cheers.gif]. Think lager and beer is a blokey thang .


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I like a girl who can swallow a whole pint.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> It is a case of different strokes for different folks. I've been out with some fantastic ladies that drank pints - never put me off and I got the benefit at the end of the night. ;D


so are you saying that YOU looked better after 5 pints?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> so are you saying that YOU looked better after 5 pints?


Beggars can't be choosers....


----------

